# Help! I need anniversary ideas!



## Hopeful_SLP (Apr 14, 2009)

May 19th is our 2 year anniversary and all I've gotten him so far is the new Metallica Guitar Hero game (which he really wanted). He has hinted that my present came from a jeweler we've used in the past and everyone says I'm really going to love it. I just got him a very expensive watch for his birthday on the 8th and didn't want to spend too much for our anniversary, however... now I feel ill prepared! 
He's 27. Any ideas? Needs to be something I can get in the next couple days or so! THANKS AHEAD OF TIME!


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Forgive me for being crude, but I figured men mostly wanted sex on special occasions. The material stuff might be nice, but a romantic evening with you will probably be better than anything that you can find in store.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

Sensitive said:


> Forgive me for being crude, but I figured men mostly wanted sex on special occasions. The material stuff might be nice, but a romantic evening with you will probably be better than anything that you can find in store.


Pretty much. I would suggest if you can, get a hotel room. Even if it's just for the night. Take him to diner and just make him feel like they day isn't a day he has to make sure he doesn't forget. The biggest problem I find with anniversaries is, they always feel like they are all about the woman.

Also if you really want to make his night. Make a big deal about the gift he gives you. I'm not sure if women feel the same way but a man feels very manly when his woman brags to all her friends about the "amazing gift" he got her.


----------

